# PRS 7 string build.



## absolutorigin (Oct 16, 2014)

My cash flow is going to be majorly damaged, but I put in a order for a PRS 7 string. Today I worked with my dealer to pick out the top.

Narrowed it down to these three.

#1.





#2.




#3.





Decided to go with top #1, one-piece maple burl. Pretty stoked. Should be ready within 3-5 months. I'm hoping it takes longer to help me prep my funds a bit . 

Other specs will be black limba body, ziricote neck, ebony board and some other stuff !


----------



## gigawhat (Oct 16, 2014)

I personally dig top #2, but it's your guitar.

Can't wait to see it finished though! PRS builds some BEAUTIFUL guitars.


----------



## jwade (Oct 16, 2014)

Man, #2 all the way. How much did they quote you?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 16, 2014)

#3 has a skull at the bottom, 'nough said. Otherwise those specs sound fugging saweeeeet. Colour me excited. Are you dying the top or will it be natural? Also curved or flat?


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 16, 2014)

jwade said:


> Man, #2 all the way. How much did they quote you?



Enough for me to offer them a kidney instead.



BlackMastodon said:


> #3 has a skull at the bottom, 'nough said. Otherwise those specs sound fugging saweeeeet. Colour me excited. Are you dying the top or will it be natural? Also curved or flat?




All the tops looked great, but I wanted a maple burl one-piecer for a while. It will look sweet when it has finish on it. It will have a carved top. Natural with a very thin subtle smokeburst just to picture frame the top a bit.

Here's the body and neck. I didn't want the body to be too streaky, so I chose this one.


----------



## esp_eraser (Oct 17, 2014)

#2 screaming out at me
But good choice, looking forward to the build.
Trem or non?


----------



## Edika (Oct 17, 2014)

Opening the thread I thought it was PRS _style_ 7 string build. Then I saw the dealer thing so a real PRS 7 string. Then I saw your specs. Damn that's going to cost you.
It'll be epic that's for sure and everyone, including you, will be drooling over it! Maybe invest in an anti saliva protection coat/insurance plan!


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 17, 2014)

esp_eraser said:


> #2 screaming out at me
> But good choice, looking forward to the build.
> Trem or non?



Yea, #2 would have been cool but I already have a redwood burl guitar coming so I wanted the maple burl. It will really pop once the clear is on.

No trem, this will have a hipshot hardtail.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Oct 17, 2014)

I saw Aaron Marshall playing a PRS 7 last night at their show. That guitar was incredible, to say the least. I think the materials you selected are going to really make you stand apart from the crowd. I can't wait for updates and the NGD in 3-5 months haha


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 17, 2014)

SeditiousDissent said:


> I saw Aaron Marshall playing a PRS 7 last night at their show. That guitar was incredible, to say the least. I think the materials you selected are going to really make you stand apart from the crowd. I can't wait for updates and the NGD in 3-5 months haha



Yea, I wanted the woods used to be a bit different than the norm for PRS. Usually a mahogany and rosewoods combo for them, but I think this will turn out pretty cool. We'll see .


----------



## gigawhat (Oct 17, 2014)

absolutorigin said:


> Yea, #2 would have been cool but I already have a redwood burl guitar coming so I wanted the maple burl. It will really pop once the clear is on.



Oh. Well, if you already have a Redwood burl, then that maple burl is perfect! I like the figuring on it, I only said #2 because I'm a huge Redwood burl fan, but I definitely understand the want of variety.

You obviously understand the main concept behind my thoughts though.



Burl.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Oct 17, 2014)

Stop. Please stop. The GAS....


New pants day thread tomorrow.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Oct 17, 2014)

gigawhat said:


> Burl.




 indeed

F-ing Berle


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 17, 2014)

gigawhat said:


> Oh. Well, if you already have a Redwood burl, then that maple burl is perfect! I like the figuring on it, I only said #2 because I'm a huge Redwood burl fan, but I definitely understand the want of variety.
> 
> You obviously understand the main concept behind my thoughts though.
> 
> ...



Yup, I went in there with an understanding that I wanted Burl. These were some of the coolest they had. 



MAJ Meadows SF said:


> Stop. Please stop. The GAS....
> 
> 
> New pants day thread tomorrow.



New pants day is always a good day .



*BTW*: I'm not sure which mod changed the thread title to PRS copy build, but this is no copy. So please read the posts before you edit.


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 18, 2014)

Enjoy the ride.... Let's be honest here, you cAnnot get a better guitar experience than spec cling out your prs 7 string


----------



## technomancer (Oct 18, 2014)

Damn that is going to be awesome


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 24, 2014)

JP Universe said:


> Enjoy the ride.... Let's be honest here, you cAnnot get a better guitar experience than spec cling out your prs 7 string



It's been an awesome experience so far and they have quite the selection of woods to choose from. This guitar will have features that they've never done before so I'm pretty excited. Aside from that, this was originally going to have a "Grainger Mod," which means it would have a nice sculpted heel, but good god that was going to put this massively out of my budget. I'm already stretching my budget as it is, and my wallet hates me, but they gave me a completion date of Feb 15, which should hopefully be enough time for me to procure the cash. I will have to sell some gear though as well .

Not going to lie, I'm hoping it's done a bit later than Feb to help gather more $$, but PRS tends to be pretty good about ETA so I doubt it.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Oct 24, 2014)

That's the first time I've heard of someone complain about having the finish date be on time.


----------



## Churchie777 (Oct 26, 2014)

You sir are living my dream


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 27, 2014)

BlackMastodon said:


> That's the first time I've heard of someone complain about having the finish date be on time.



Not necessarily complaining, just wouldn't mind a bit more time to gather some funds .



Churchie777 said:


> You sir are living my dream



I've definitely wanted a PRS 7 string for a while, and I feel fortunate enough in my life at this moment to be able to get one. Will still have to sacrifice some gear though .


----------



## electriceye (Oct 28, 2014)

I think your choice of #1 is perfect. That's a gorgeous top. Can't wait for the NGD!


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 28, 2014)

electriceye said:


> I think your choice of #1 is perfect. That's a gorgeous top. Can't wait for the NGD!



Yea should be pretty cool. I forgot to get a picture when the top was wet, but this picture should give a strong impression of what it will look like with some finish on it. The picture shown below isn't my top, but a lot of these one-piece burl billets were all cut from the same tree.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Oct 28, 2014)

Hot damn! That is going to be gorgeous!


----------



## jwade (Oct 28, 2014)

Dude, that's friggin ridiculous!


----------



## electriceye (Oct 29, 2014)

So, with PRS, you basically go through your dealer, PRS sends them a bunch of pics you can choose from so you can pick exactly every piece of wood to use?


----------



## absolutorigin (Oct 29, 2014)

electriceye said:


> So, with PRS, you basically go through your dealer, PRS sends them a bunch of pics you can choose from so you can pick exactly every piece of wood to use?



For the PS program you can definitely do that. In this case, my dealer was at the factory so he sent me photos while he was in the wood room. I was originally planning on meeting him there, but I had a conflicting trip.


----------



## electriceye (Oct 29, 2014)

absolutorigin said:


> For the PS program you can definitely do that. In this case, my dealer was at the factory so he sent me photos while he was in the wood room. I was originally planning on meeting him there, but I had a conflicting trip.



That's really exciting! Can't wait to see when it's born!


----------



## absolutorigin (Aug 7, 2015)

So things were delayed a bit, due to some stranger specs than they're used to, and I changed some specs which pushed the build back. Also, I understand there was a bad accident when one of the builders was working my guitar through the cnc . In reality, the delay is quite ok with me as I needed to get my finances in order. 

But, I got word that the guitar will be done this month and here's a quick teaser pic .

The neck on the right is mine. Ziricote, White turquoise J-birds with Burled Maple center, PRS signature in White Turquoise, Ebony fretboard and headstock veneer, and Burled maple binding. Will have stainless steel frets with rounded edges. Son, I am excite!!!


----------



## jerm (Aug 7, 2015)

burled maple bound fretboard.....

Where the .... am I, is this real life?


----------



## cardinal (Aug 7, 2015)

Congrats man, that's going to be awesome. Cool that they have a number of 7-string builds going.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Aug 7, 2015)

Congrats! Your specs are awesome.

That center neck, lefty or reverse headstock? Hmmmmm 


<edit>PRS Forumites seem to think it's a lefty neck due to the bird inlay orientation. Still love the idea of a reverse PRS headstock.


----------



## Locrain (Aug 7, 2015)

Wowow...that binding is cool.

Edit. I mean, really. Damn.


----------



## absolutorigin (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm extremely pleased with how this is turning out. Dunno how I missed this, but here's another shot of the neck. Burled maple stinger !


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 7, 2015)

Hot damn this is going to be awesome!


I've always wanted a legit PRS 7. but with a Floyd. 












and the money it cost to get one.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 8, 2015)

absolutorigin said:


> Thanks guys, I'm extremely pleased with how this is turning out. Dunno how I missed this, but here's another shot of the neck. Burled maple stinger !
> 
> *Dat neck got me like UMF*





There's the money shot.


----------



## absolutorigin (Aug 8, 2015)

Spicypickles said:


> Hot damn this is going to be awesome!
> 
> 
> I've always wanted a legit PRS 7. but with a Floyd.
> ...



They're not cheap for sure, but it helps being frugal, being single, and having a good job. 



BlackMastodon said:


> There's the money shot.



I've been doing the Tiger Woods fist pump every time I see these photos. I'm definitely stoked!


----------



## Danukenator (Aug 8, 2015)

This is so weird. I was just thinking at work the other day that I should check to see if this thread has been updated.

The neck looks amazing. I cant wait to see the body with finish on it.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 8, 2015)

So what PRS pickup choices did you have?


----------



## absolutorigin (Aug 8, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> So what PRS pickup choices did you have?



Pretty much none, regarding PRS. I believe they have a company that winds the SE-7 pickups, but I think that's about it. PRS makes some of my favorite pups, but I don't know if I would want any of them in a 7 format though. Maybe the Dragon I or the \m/. 

I was a little on the fence of what pickup to choose, so I have BK Juggernauts going in there now. My buddy has a guitar with these pups in and they sound quite nice. Also, the alnico/cermiac hybird bridge pup was intriguing to me.

If I don't like it, I have plans to try a Lundgren M7 or The One.


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah, they're are plenty of fish in the sea, but I have different tastes, so I'd really like an 85/15 (uncovered 58/15 -- relatively new-ish) in 7-string as one of the pups, so when I do mine, I'm a gonna ask. I really want that electro-acoustic sound -- or "acoustic-ish", as I've been calling it -- in the other. Still working on that.


----------



## Curt (Aug 9, 2015)

This is beyond awesome. The things I would do for a private stock build would be nothing short of selling my dangly bits and a kidney on the black market and doing a bit of favors on the side to make up the rest. Lol


----------



## XxJoshxX (Aug 9, 2015)

I was checking this thread religiously for the last week or two, and literally the few days I don't check in, there's an update. And a damn tasty one at that.


----------



## JerichoCheng (Aug 9, 2015)

SS fret and burl maple blinding is a PS option now!?so much want it!


----------



## AliceLG (Aug 10, 2015)

The figuring in the back of the neck  I wouldn't mind seeing you play that with your back against the crowd


----------



## absolutorigin (Aug 10, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Yeah, they're are plenty of fish in the sea, but I have different tastes, so I'd really like an 85/15 (uncovered 58/15 -- relatively new-ish) in 7-string as one of the pups, so when I do mine, I'm a gonna ask. I really want that electro-acoustic sound -- or "acoustic-ish", as I've been calling it -- in the other. Still working on that.



I don't consider that different tastes at all. Considering the 85/15 and/or 58/15 is the new favorite of many PRS enthusiasts I'd say your taste is quite normal . Why don't you just put in piezo for the electro-acoustic sound?




Curt said:


> This is beyond awesome. The things I would do for a private stock build would be nothing short of selling my dangly bits and a kidney on the black market and doing a bit of favors on the side to make up the rest. Lol



Sounds like something I've done before .



JerichoCheng said:


> SS fret and burl maple blinding is a PS option now!?so much want it!



This is their first attempt at burl maple binding. I was a little unsure if they'd go for it, but they accepted the challenge with no hesitation. I've seen them do spalted maple binding before so I had confidence they would be able to pull this off. This is the first time I've seen burl maple binding on any guitar actually. I've seen quite a few exotics on acoustics like snakewood, koa, spalted tamarind, machinga,and etc. 

SS frets have been an option for a while, but this is the first time they're doing it with the Ibanez/Michael Tuttle rounded ends. 



AliceLG said:


> The figuring in the back of the neck  I wouldn't mind seeing you play that with your back against the crowd



That's why I put the burl maple veneer on the back of the headstock. I'm never going to face the crowd. EVER haha .


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 10, 2015)

absolutorigin said:


> I don't consider that different tastes at all. Considering the 85/15 and/or 58/15 is the new favorite of many PRS enthusiasts I'd say your taste is quite normal . Why don't you just put in piezo for the electro-acoustic sound?


Usually I'm a non-conformist, contrarian even. But in this case, they're right. It's spectacular.

Why don't I just put in a piezo? First of all, who says I'm not?  Secondly, have you heard a Parker? I don't know how to describe it, but there's something _audiophile_ about it -- it's that perfect middle ground. It's like the Yamaha CP70* of guitars. I'm looking to recreate that in a 7-string.

Heck, maybe I need a 14-string (12-string done seven style)?

*The Yamaha CP70 is an electric grand piano -- it sounds more like a grand piano than any other electric piano, but it sounds more electric than any grand piano.


----------



## pylyo (Aug 10, 2015)

Dear lord, I didn't even know this thread exists... 
I wish I never opened it at all.


----------



## absolutorigin (Aug 11, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Usually I'm a non-conformist, contrarian even. But in this case, they're right. It's spectacular.
> 
> Why don't I just put in a piezo? First of all, who says I'm not?  Secondly, have you heard a Parker? I don't know how to describe it, but there's something _audiophile_ about it -- it's that perfect middle ground. It's like the Yamaha CP70* of guitars. I'm looking to recreate that in a 7-string.
> 
> ...




You sly dog, a PS-7 with a piezo sounds epic! Parkers are cool, but not really my thing. I've never really been one to use piezo for my own personal playing. I also, think they only sound decent is when they're played through a acoustic DI box or something (again my personal tastes).

As far as the middle ground, the current P22, P24 in the PRS lineup has the nice ability to be able to blend between the piezo and electric is really cool. But it's too bad that they haven't developed the piezo bridge for the 7 string. 



pylyo said:


> Dear lord, I didn't even know this thread exists...
> I wish I never opened it at all.



It was meant to be .


----------



## celticelk (Aug 11, 2015)

Dusty Chalk said:


> Heck, maybe I need a 14-string (12-string done seven style)?



Off-topic overall, but relevant to your question (and I couldn't resist):


----------



## TamanShud (Aug 11, 2015)

celticelk said:


> Off-topic overall, but relevant to your question (and I couldn't resist):




Wow, was not expecting that feel change around 1:21  14 string plus Boss MT-2 sounds surprisingly good


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 11, 2015)

celticelk said:


> Off-topic overall, but relevant to your question (and I couldn't resist):




_So_ relevant to my interests. Thanks for that.


absolutorigin said:


> But it's too bad that they haven't developed the piezo bridge for the 7 string.


Oh. 

:|

Maybe I'll ask them to use something from the Graph Tech ghost® line.

But with these Benedettos, I'm not sure I need one. They sound really close to what I want on the SE Cu24/7 through the Archon (and the 24/7 is a solidbody).

And I haven't even started my build yet, so don't get the wrong idea, sorry if I mislead. I'm just 100% committed, still working out details in my head, getting ideas together.


----------



## absolutorigin (Aug 28, 2015)

Getting closer !


----------



## asher (Aug 28, 2015)

HOT.FVCKING.DAMN.


----------



## jwade (Aug 28, 2015)

....


----------



## jerm (Aug 28, 2015)

looks amazing!


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 28, 2015)

Looking great!


----------



## Spicypickles (Aug 28, 2015)

Gud LAWWWDD!!


----------



## neun Arme (Aug 29, 2015)

I really don't know what to say,  sums it up pretty well.


----------



## dankarghh (Aug 29, 2015)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaan.


----------



## geese_com (Aug 29, 2015)

This is going to be AWESOME!


----------



## absolutorigin (Aug 29, 2015)

Thanks guys! I am extremely pleased with how this is turning out. This has been a long time coming and I'm glad to see it come to life!


----------



## ramses (Aug 29, 2015)

... This is just obscene ...


----------



## MattThePenguin (Aug 29, 2015)

..... no way...


----------



## shadscbr (Aug 30, 2015)

Looks sweet, neck is killer!!!! I love the pic w 3 PRS 7 string headstocks....i'm drooling over here 

Congrats! 

Shad


----------



## crushingattack (Aug 31, 2015)

Holy... Outstanding. To say the least.


----------



## CaptainD00M (Aug 31, 2015)

Dat Top.


----------



## SDMFVan (Aug 31, 2015)

I had a conversation about this guitar with a friend of mine on the Private Stock team the other day, it's going to be very cool! Lots of stuff they've never done before.


----------



## LichGuitar (Aug 31, 2015)

get me a mop..im drooling profusely.


----------



## absolutorigin (Sep 1, 2015)

Should be pretty soon dudes !



Dusty Chalk said:


> _So_ relevant to my interests. Thanks for that.Oh.
> 
> :|
> 
> ...



Yea, the graph tech ghost line is really solid from what I understand so there is always that route. Though, if you want a trem I don't see why you can't get their piezo in the trem format. Since it's mostly the saddles and the wire changes. The wraparound piezo was a whole new thing they made so it wouldn't work there. 



SDMFVan said:


> I had a conversation about this guitar with a friend of mine on the Private Stock team the other day, it's going to be very cool! Lots of stuff they've never done before.



That's awesome to hear man. Some of the specs are a little different than the PRS norm, but it's nothing too out of the ordinary I feel.


----------



## absolutorigin (Sep 15, 2015)

It's complete and my excitement can hardly be contained. I will pick it up Thursday or next week . Here are some dealer photos.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Sep 15, 2015)

This is the most beautiful PRS I've ever seen. Almost a shame that people won't get to see the back of it very often.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 15, 2015)

That doesn't even qualify as just a guitar anymore, it's a work of art!


----------



## noob_pwn (Sep 15, 2015)

unbelievable, that's one of the most gorgeous instruments I've ever seen.

edit: what's the scale length on this bad boy?? looks like a 25.5'


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 15, 2015)

Holy sh!tballs


----------



## AliceLG (Sep 16, 2015)

Dude, what a fvcking beautiful stringed work of art. My envy has reached a new high.


----------



## Alice AKW (Sep 16, 2015)

Holy sheeit


----------



## noise in my mind (Sep 16, 2015)

that's a 5 figure guitar there.


----------



## 4Eyes (Sep 16, 2015)

omfg! that's amazing..


----------



## absolutorigin (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks guys, I'm really pleased with how this turned out!



BlackMastodon said:


> This is the most beautiful PRS I've ever seen. Almost a shame that people won't get to see the back of it very often.



That's why I'm always going to play this guitar with my back facing the audience .



noob_pwn said:


> unbelievable, that's one of the most gorgeous instruments I've ever seen.
> 
> edit: what's the scale length on this bad boy?? looks like a 25.5'



Thanks! It is indeed a 25.5. I was considering the 26.5, but I've always preferred shorter scale guitars (opposite of most on this forum, I know) and this is going to stay in B so it will be fine.



noise in my mind said:


> that's a 5 figure guitar there.



I prefer to call it a 5 star guitar, but I no longer have a soul or left kidney.


----------



## NickB11 (Sep 17, 2015)

Unreal! So classy and man what a neck on that!?! Please post some clips when you get this beauty!


----------



## absolutorigin (Sep 17, 2015)

Swamped with work and leaving to Vegas means I won't be able to pick it up till next week . 



NickBen said:


> Unreal! So classy and man what a neck on that!?! Please post some clips when you get this beauty!



My good man DFD posted a video to keep me contained.


----------



## DISTORT6 (Sep 18, 2015)

I said it over at the PRS Forum and I'll say it here:
AWESOME! Great specs that out-shine those "gaudy" Private Stocks that are floating around out there.


----------



## A-Branger (Sep 18, 2015)

what an amazing guitar!!!! lucky you!!.... at first I didnt agree with the idea on waste such a good loocking top in a "natural" setting, since we are talking wit the masters of stain at PRS, but it does look amazing!!.... and that neck. oohhhhhhh!!!!! that neck

the only two things I dint like is the position of the toggle, and the veneer on the back of the headstock.... never liked that, looks weird..... but thats just my personal preference... but again such an amazing guitar man!!!


now having say that.... that video was sooooooo painful to watch. OMFG.. I just wanted to punch the guy on the troat... and it didnt make any jsutice to the guitar


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Sep 18, 2015)

That is awesome on every level. You Sir, have exquisite taste.


----------

